

Companies Norway's Sovereign Wealth Fund finds unethical - JumpCrisscross
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Government_Pension_Fund_of_Norway#Excluded_companies

======
dazzawazza
What surprises me is how short the list is. The banned companies seem to be
banned for good reasons.

